# Starting up a 120gallon tank. What do I need? Suggestions?



## mg0465a (Oct 20, 2006)

I have had a 35gallon fresh water tank for about a year now. I absolutely love it and still have the same fun feeling that I felt a year ago when I first started. I am moving and will have room for a much bigger tank. I am going to buy a 120gallon tank and make it salt water. I was wondering what equipment do I need to start off with? I want to spend around $3000. 

Does anyone have specific filters, heaters, etc., that they reccomend for me to get? I am also a little confused about sumps. I want to do this tank the right way and am willing to spend extra money to get the best products. Is there a certain kind of sump that is best for salt water? I also want to have coral in my tank, is there any special steps that I must take for this?

Thanks a lot guys, I'm looking forward to hearing from some of ya!


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Check out blues sticky on saltwater tanks to get some information


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=670


----------

